# Hello from Florida



## Emptyhand (May 15, 2007)

I wanted to introduce myself to the forum.

I reside in south Florida and I am intending to study a martial art. 

Many years ago (over 20) I began studying Shorin Ryu (very briefly - no rank), however due to a move I was unable to continue. I never followed up after that. From what I can remember it was very appealing.

Locally, I have found a dojo where Shinjinbukan Shorin Ryu Karate is taught. Since I have no martial arts background I am studying information about the above to determine if it would be a good fit for me. I would welcome any comments/suggestions. The nearest school to me teaches the above by Chief Instructor Master Yoshihiko Shinzato.


----------



## Drac (May 15, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (May 15, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT from one of the 6 or so people that was actually born in Florida, although I have not lived there for many many years.


----------



## Ping898 (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (May 15, 2007)

Ave.
Go check out the school and talk to the instructor. See if you can get a free class or two. That will give you more of a "feel" for the art than research alone will. Good luck and see you in the forums.


----------



## Tames D (May 15, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## HKphooey (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 15, 2007)

Greetingds and welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (May 15, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 15, 2007)

Hello from California and welcome to Martial Talk ... enjoy!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kidswarrior (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and good luck in finding the right school and art!


----------



## Emptyhand (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for welcoming me to MT.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 16, 2007)

More importantly, who teaches the kenpo studio that's close to your area? There are many kenpoists on here that could say whether or not to step in the studio. Having a background in both arts I'd say you might have more fun in the kenpo studio. However, not all kenpo is created the same. It depends upon the instructor and their knowledge of the art.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 16, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Emptyhand (May 16, 2007)

JFarnsworth,

The nearest American Kenpo school is approx. 16 miles away. There was one closer but it closed down. Actually Ed Parkers American Kenpo is of interest to me but my work schedule, distance to the dojo and limited adult classes offered by the school make it a difficult decision to commit.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 17, 2007)

Greetings from Miami, Fl  hope your training goes well there seems to be a decent amount of kenpo schools here in Miami,Fl but I am not sure where you are located in south Fl. The school you are thinking of sounds familar.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## seasoned (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT, see you here and there on the board.


----------

